# LOST GRANDPA's SHOTGUN !!!



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

Lost my grandpa's shotgun a few miles west of GF
Please PM if you happened to find it. thank you


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Model and make of the gun would help.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Sure has been alot of talk about "Grandpa" lately. Glad I've got Grandpa's guns at home. Good luck to ya :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

How in the heck do you loose a shot gun?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm going out on a limb, and not trying to be a smart arse, but leave it on the tail-gate or rear bumper? That sucks to hear though


----------



## gooseguy2009 (Oct 17, 2004)

That sucks but Hey maybe you should take better care of your things. Be a little more careful.


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

thank you captain obvious, if you picked it up, please let me know
thank you.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

With that attitude, maybe you should go pick out the switch your grandpa should use on you. Obviously, you are way too smart for your age, or way too smart to lose a shotgun! At least that what it seems if you're replying like that after asking for help.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Moving this to the lost and found forum towards the bottom of the main forums page. Hope you find it and how about we start all over and work on locating the gun fellas or take it to pm's. :wink:


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I do a lot of shooting a few miles west of grand forks, and know the farmers in the area. which roads do you suspect and how far west of GF. PM me about the make and model, and I will keep an eye and ear out for it.


----------

